# need some help with a project - sheep



## projectx (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am new in this forum. For 2 years now I have to do with sheep and I just love them... don't know why ;-)
Already saved a fair bit of orphan lambs... they are just cute.

At a moment I am working on a little project to keep myself busy.
www.sheepstuff.net
I would like to know which sheep related books are really good and which other items could be interesting.

Would be really great to get some help. Thanks!


----------



## vt_mountainman (Apr 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum projectx! One of my favorites sheep books is 'Living with Sheep' by Chuck Wooster. It doesn't have a lot of technical information, but it's an informative general interest book that does a great job of describing (as the title indicates) what it's like to live with sheep. It's a fun, interesting, book that's an easy read. Two other books that are often recommended are 'Storey's Guide to Raising Sheep', by Paula Simmons and 'Managing your Ewe' by Laura Lawson. They are each quite different, and serve their own purpose, so it really depends on what type of information you are looking for.


----------

